# Tough guys get pedicures



## girlbug2 (Jun 5, 2009)

Since so many MAs are practice barefooted, I think it's important to point out a few observations:

1. Ragged toenails can scratch your sparring partner up pretty seriously

2. Nobody wants to roll with "nasty feet guy".

I am addressing this to the men because in my experience, ladies tend to take better care of their feet.

I've seen some pretty gross martial arts feet on the mat. This one gentlemen  had those calluses on the bottoms of his feet that were peeling...I swear they were these six inch long things flopping around with every kick and step! How could he stand it? And this guy is a black belt fergoodnessakes, no newbie. Why didn't anybody say anything to him? Didn't it hurt to pivot for kicks??

Because our feet are so important in our MA practice, IMO they should be carefully groomed and maintained. (sparkly nail polish optional! ) Some people might have a hard time doing it themselves...fine, that's what salons are for. Pay a professional, and say thank you to your feet.

Fess up guys, how many of you out there get pedicures? And if not...why the heck not?


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 5, 2009)

Personally, I like the calluses.  They keep my feet from hurting when I pivot.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 5, 2009)

*in a deep basso voice* I don't get pedi's because I'm a manly man!! *stands with hands on hips and chin jutted up cockily to the sky... 

*normal voice* ok, ok, I don't because I can't afford it. 

I do try to take care of my feet because they are an important mode of transportation for me and important to my job. I walk roughly 3-4 miles a day leading guided tours through a show cave so I have to take care of my feet if I want to keep walking. 

As a MA-ist, yes it's VERY important. Those who have nasty feet should be more considerate of their students, teachers, partners, etc. Feet can carry fungus and those can be spread to other bare footed practitioners and that is just nasty. 
Plus your feet need to be strong to handle the stress of MA.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Jun 5, 2009)

LOL

I admit it I get pedicures, not often enough, but I get them.
The first time I went my wife won a bet and I had to go.... I wasn't to thrilled to walk into a salon, let alone get up in that dumb chair stick my feet in a tub of vibrating water and then have some lady screw with my feet while everyone looked at me.... then at the end ask with that silly grin on her face... What Color you like??....

after it was over and I made it to the safety of my Ford Expedition SUV...I thought hrmm that wasn't so bad.... a few months later I wasn't so hesitant to go... worked out to be a 30 minute give or take foot and calf massage for about 20 bucks.

Now its a pleasure to go, get the feet all fixed up, don't have to screw with it, and get a cheap massage to go along with it..

call me metrosexual or whatever you want.. at 6'3" and 250 married with two kids and training in martial arts and teaching in martial arts full time, I will smile, chuckle, and tell you, wait till you get one then tell me that...

and continue on my day...

although I have to say one of these days I am going to look down and tell lynn...thats her name...actually I think all 6 of the normal woment hat work there are named lynn....except for the one named Vicki... but thats another story... one day I am going to tell her to paint those toe nails... if for no other reason then to be able to avoid the silly laugh from the whole group of them every time I get done and they ask.... what color you like???


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 5, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> Tough guys get pedicures


 
yeah, but cool guys don't look at explosions.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 5, 2009)

I massage my feet every day and night but I don't get pedicures.

 My dingy nails are a sign of my rugged manliness. 

My lazy clothes and my dreadlocked hair make me look like a Lion.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 5, 2009)

We were wrestling shoes. I figure it's more likely that if I had to use self-defense I would have on shoes because unless I'm going to bed or taking a shower I usually have on shoes...so I train in shoes. There ya go... problem solved and the guys don't have to wuss out and go get a pedi. LOL


----------



## crushing (Jun 5, 2009)

For the safety and comfort of pedicurists, I don't get 'em.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 5, 2009)

I want somebody to rub my feet


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 5, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Personally, I like the calluses. They keep my feet from hurting when I pivot.


 
As long as they're not peeling and flapping about, that's cool with me


----------



## Kajowaraku (Jun 5, 2009)

At genbukan we train using indoor tabi (inside) or outdoor tabi (for outdoor training). There's a few reasons for that.

firstly: our training involves alot of restraints that involve stepping on people, or pushing their heads against the ground with a foot. Having fungifeetguy shedding skin on you is bad enough, but having him rub it in your face is simply gross. So we wear split toed, cloth soled shoes to train (see picture).

secondly: fungalspores stick to the tatami and that's how they're generally transferred. So, even if the guy with the flowering feet is training in a different group or club using the same tatami at a different time (which is common practice here), you risk getting his nasty case of cheesy feet. No pedicure can really protect against that, wearing something on your feet does. Of course, not all people are equally susceptible to fungus, nutrition and such have alot to do with it, so it's not just exposure, you need to be fertile nesting ground for them little spores of joy to like you. Afterall, fungus is a bit like repetitive kihon exercise; you essentially dislike it, but before you know it, it grows on you.

thridly, it is traditional for us to wear tabi, it is part of the uniform for reasons mentioned above, and because generally bare feet are considered to be rather rude in Japan, especially if you expose the soles in somebodies general direction, the sole thing is still true with the tabi, but at least it's somewhat less offensive.


of course; some people don't wash or replace their tabi when they should, which results in tattered, ragged tabi that stink like a weeklong beached whale on a hot summerday. In case you have no idea; it smells bad. Very, very bad.

the tabi boots look like this:






while the split toe looks funny at first, it actually makes sense. Very handy for prodding your big toe in somebodies ribs and all that while grappling. Kyushojutsu with the feet, why not?

anyway. It makes sense to respect each other by maintaining good hygiene. Feet are important and often overlooked in that respect. 

This is a good thread, i like it.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 5, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> I want somebody to rub my feet


 

((edges quietly away without making eye contact))


----------



## Ronin74 (Jun 5, 2009)

I trim my own toenails, but that's about it. I have to agree with CoryKS in that the calluses make pivoting a little easier on the feet. If they're peeling in a way you're describing, chances are that's a torn blister.

As for getting pedicures, not my style.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 5, 2009)

> we train using indoor tabi (inside)


 
The picture looks like the type you wear to a funeral. Black Tabi are worn at funerals in Japan.

You are not talking about Jika Tabi are you?



> and because generally bare feet are considered to be rather rude in Japan,


 Not really. But depends on who you are showing it too. Kinda of like in America sticking your bare foot in someones face is rude.


----------



## jarrod (Jun 5, 2009)

girlbug, no pedicure in the world is going to help my feet look "pretty".  calloused, extra wide size 12s with hair growing out of the tops of my toes, most of which have been broken, plus a progressively gnarly looking bunion.  

i try to take care of my skin, stay in shape, pay a little attention to how i dress, & make sure my teeth are straight & fairly white.  the feet are a lost cause though.  if you do any sort of long term judo or sambo, the feet are just going to get nasty.  

it does sound pleasant though.  but i don't want to subject some poor person to detailing my feet when the payoff won't be that great.  kind of like putting new rims on my '96 corolla, you know?

jf


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 6, 2009)

Well jarrod I'm sure I speak for your training partners when I say that we all appreciate that you make a good effort. As long as your hygeine is good, nobody cares how pretty your feet are. 

As for detailing your feet, well, it's a nice touch if you care to try it. You may go in just for the experience; it's very relaxing and your feet and calves will feel great afterwards. Get a hot rock massage while you're at it and you have a good spa experience for not much money. You wouldn't be the first guy to get a pedicure and believe me I'm sure they've seen and tended to all kinds of feet. Just leave a generous tip and the pedicurists will be happy.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Jun 6, 2009)

jarrod said:


> kind of like putting new rims on my '96 corolla, you know?
> 
> jf


 
Oh I don't know...


----------



## Kajowaraku (Jun 6, 2009)

no Jade,

Jika Tabi have a harder sole (often rubber, for some reason), the indoor tabi have a heavy cloth sole. I believe some Iaido ryhuha use white tabi like this when they train. It would however, be rather awkward to wear white tabi under a black keikogi, so we wear the black ones. Besides, isn't white the traditional colour of mourning in Japan? 

OT: Feet!


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 6, 2009)

> Jika Tabi have a harder sole (often rubber, for some reason), the indoor tabi have a heavy cloth sole.


 I know Jika Tabi are worn by carpenters and construction workers.



> however, be rather awkward to wear white tabi under a black keikogi, so we wear the black ones.


 They make blue ones. 



> Besides, isn't white the traditional colour of mourning in Japan?


 I believe we wore White tabi for wedding. Black tabi the ones made out of satin like material are for funerals.


----------



## Kajowaraku (Jun 6, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> They make blue ones.


 
Sure they do, I've even seen red tabi at some point, although those are rather flashy.




JadecloudAlchemist said:


> I believe we wore White tabi for wedding. Black tabi the ones made out of satin like material are for funerals.


 
Yes, but still, white is the colour of death. It's not just white carnations being a symbol for bucketkicking, it's associated with death in a much wider sense too, and not just in Japan. 

The black or blue tabi are worn by men at formal occasions, and go with the formal kimono. Women tend to wear the white ones. Coloured tabi are more informal. So one would expect men to wear black or blue tabi at funerals, while women would probably be wearing white. 

anyway, they are worn with geta most of time anyway. So I'm sure you'd had to wear black tabi at a funeral, but white is pretty much the colour traditionally associated with death in Japan.


----------



## jarrod (Jun 6, 2009)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> Oh I don't know...



yeah, but that's not _my_ '96 corolla.


----------



## Live True (Jun 9, 2009)

Just for the record, when I get a pedi (ocassional, due to cost), I ask them not to remove the callouses on the bottom of my feet because I do karate. They sometimes look at me a little strangely, but they do as I ask. 

This means that my rough heels are smoothed, my toenails are trimmed and cleaned up, and my feet are pampered, rubbed, soothed with hot towels, etc.  It IS WOOOOOOOOOOOOOnderful!

I talked my husband into going, and now he'll go at least once or twice a year..becuase it just feels so damn good!

And it encourages foot cuddling at night....just as an added temptation to you he-men out there!


----------



## angrywhitepajamas (May 22, 2010)

thanks for the tabi tip.
I haven't picked any funky things from the mat since then.
Oh btw I do get pedicures right in line after the women and girls in my family.


----------



## girlbug2 (May 22, 2010)

Way to go angrywhitepyjamas 

I meant to post a few weeks ago, I finally persuaded a MAist male friend to get a pedicure. He enjoyed it and wants to go again, but will only go with a female accompanying him for some reason.

I do see a lot of men getting manis and pedis in there.


----------



## Laus (Jun 12, 2010)

I've never had a pedicure in my life, though I think I would love one lol (someday, someday, it just never really occurs to me to go). I keep my toenails short, and I let my caluses be. I give them some oil and mild exfoliating once a week and that keeps them clean and relatively smooth without losing the protective layer. My feet look fine, and they do what I need them too.


----------

